# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کوانتوم

## tear_goddess

دوستان سلام
کسی اینجا هست فیزیک کوانتوم بلد باشه ؟
یه درسی داریم به اسم شیمی فیزیک  سه که مباحث کوانتوم تدریس میشه 
منم بلد نیستم خیلی 
چندتا سوال دارم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (68):

----------

